# Cubing teams



## Cubetastic (Aug 24, 2011)

I was just wondering if there was any cubing teams online, and like there could be team contests here.

Just wondering and maybe it could be a good idea


----------



## Owen (Aug 24, 2011)

How exactly would that work?


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 24, 2011)

maybe they would all record 1 time each, and get the average of all the team perhaps


----------



## Weston (Aug 24, 2011)

Last time we had teams all of the members of team USA were canadian and all of the members of team Canada were American.
And I was part of team African Pride.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, I was not thinking teams of region, I was thinking of each team has a leader and they can recruit people maybe, and maybe theres a limit of people you can have in, my only fear is, a single group of really good people so it could be un even.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 24, 2011)

sounds good in theory haha


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd like to give it a try, but it would be beneficial to figure out a system that will avoid stacked teams


----------



## Bryan (Aug 24, 2011)

Team #


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 24, 2011)

lol So do you think this would be a good idea to try?


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 24, 2011)

maybe each team can only have 1 cuber with an avg of sub12, sub15,sub20,sub25,sub30 etc?


----------



## Hershey (Aug 24, 2011)

Or maybe different events, like OH or BLD.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 24, 2011)

Absolut


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Or maybe different events, like OH or BLD.


 
and square-1


----------



## Hershey (Aug 24, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> and square-1


 
Definitely not feet solving.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 24, 2011)

sounds fun

but as usual i'm always the last to be picked on any team :'(


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it would be cool to have a team event were you have 5 people on the team solve the same scramble and see which team gets the bets standard deviation between the 5 solvers.

Also teamBLD should be an official event


----------



## emolover (Aug 24, 2011)

So... who wants to be on my team?


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 24, 2011)

I was thinking about this too. What you would do is have a team and for each event, one person would do it for your team. So if an competition had 5 events, your team would need 5 people. Then the team would pick whoever is best at said event and they would be the one who is competing against the other teams star at that event or something.


----------



## shelley (Aug 24, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> I think it would be cool to have a team event were you have 5 people on the team solve the same scramble and see which team gets the bets standard deviation between the 5 solvers.
> 
> Also teamBLD should be an official event


 
This seems like the fairest team competition yet. Instead of everyone seeking the fastest cubers for their team, everyone would be seeking the most consistent people with averages close to their own, and slower people still have a good chance at competing.

(Poor Faz. Must be lonely at the top.)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 24, 2011)

The problem with the low standard deviation idea is that the winning team will be the cubers who average 10-17 seconds and agree to all get 20 second solves. It would be very easy to cheat like that.


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 25, 2011)

There could even be divisions. I think that it would be possible to do a forum competition that was team based and that isn't team based in the sense of team bld or "team solving". Get 5 people and then you are matched up with another team in 5 events. There would be matchups and this would force the team captain to decide who he/she wants to be in each event. 
For example: The events are 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, and OH for a given week. Someone might not be that strong at big cubes and OH, but they can still contribute through 2x2 or 3x3. This would also add an element to cubing that is commonly asked by non-cubers. You don't necessarily race against each other in a WCA competition, but this would be a race against the other person who is doing the same event as you on the other team. 

I got a little bit too excited with this...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 25, 2011)

I like the region idea. Teams maybe of States...


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll get picked last. :'(






But in all seriousness, after reading some input and details, this doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

sounds like a plan then, keep throwing out ideas, Team Contests Begin! I think it's fitting that i organize them  Maybe could be different divisions as suggested, square 1, oh, blindfold , We could make brackets, weekly things king of the hill esk things. 

Keep it up, it seems like this has gotten noticed


----------



## emolover (Aug 25, 2011)

Cubetastic said:


> sounds like a plan then, keep throwing out ideas, Team Contests Begin! I think it's fitting that i organize them  Maybe could be different divisions as suggested, square 1, oh, blindfold , We could make brackets, weekly things king of the hill esk things.
> 
> Keep it up, it seems like this has gotten noticed


 
So how at teams decided?


----------



## Hershey (Aug 25, 2011)

Forum competition teams? This sounds fun!


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

:O didnt think it would be that much responsibility 

Teams shall be decided as follows :

Players shall be ranked as times, times will be ranked from numbers, 1-10, 

1 being elite, 10 being lesser elite
10-20 seconds level 1, 20-27 lvl 2 27-33 lvl 3 33-35 lvl 4 35-40 lvl 5 40-43 lvl 6 43-46 lvl 7 46-50 lvl 8 50-1 min lvl 9 and 1 minute and higher level 10 
The above numbers were not, I repeat not randomly generated by my brain. 
Numbers will be updated every week for people who improve weekly. 

Teams of 5 so its easier to get an average, Teams will have no more than 2 people within 4 levels of each other, when lvl 6 and over no need for the 4 lvl change
If a team is reported 3 times for being unfair with the selection if something happens or if this system just got exposed and doesnt work, lmk with better suggestions

forgot what else i was going to say, will edit as i remember !


----------



## emolover (Aug 25, 2011)

Think that most people who want to do this are sub 30 so ya...

Edit: I think it should be 
1: sub 10
2: 10-12
3: 13-15
4: 16-18
5: 19-21
6: 22-24
7: 25-30
8: 30-40
9: 40-60
10: 60+


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

except for me D:


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 25, 2011)

im in

get a list of people that are doing it and just us a random generator to select the teams?


----------



## emolover (Aug 25, 2011)

Cubetastic said:


> except for me D:


 
Read edited part.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 25, 2011)

Shouldn't you have different skill levels for different events? For example, in an official WCA rubik's cube competition, it might take a sub 20 average to get into the second round in the 3x3 event but in 3x3 OH, it would take a sub 30 average to get into the second round.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

sounds good, teams will change weekly affter a few rounds each week

Edit: Just read other edit, i will need a second hand to discuss if the teams randomly generated are unfair


----------



## Hershey (Aug 25, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> get a list of people that are doing it and just us a random generator to select the teams?


 
This seems good, but can people request to do a certain event and then get organized into teams?


----------



## emolover (Aug 25, 2011)

Hershey said:


> This seems good, but can people request to do a certain event and then get organized into teams?



That might not be a good idea. Some people might only do 3x3 or 2x2 and that sucks.


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 25, 2011)

I like the ideas that have came forth, but what do you guys think of my idea with having matchups for the teams? Instead of having teams just compete against the rest of the "league", we would have two teams go up against each other. Also, would the events just be 3x3? or would it change each week? or would it be a couple events?

EDIT: This way, if someone could only do 2x2 or 3x3, then they could do that because one of the other team members could do a different event even if it isn't one of their strongest.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

indeed they shall, the events shall be

2x2 speed, blindfold (not sure if anyone oh's 2x2)
3x3 speed, blindfold OH
4x4 speed, blindfold
5x5 speed, blindfold
6x6 speed, maybe blindfold, not sure if people would be willing to do it
7x7 speed same as 6x6
Megaminx 
Pyraminx


how does that sound, each team will be assigned a leader, leaders may be empeached if all players in the team want a switch cuz bad, leader will take imput from all the players via some relay of info, maybe private message aim or youtube to do whatever they need to do with the team

how does that sound? first kinda thing like this ive ever done

Edit: I will chose a single manager for each event, each event may not take place every week but a few will always be running at once, forgot again, will edit if i remember stuff LOL snap, forgot mega, pyra, sq-1 good thing no one had to remind me


----------



## emolover (Aug 25, 2011)

No mega? Pyra? SQ-1? aww...


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 25, 2011)

I like it. I think that you should keep cycle events each week and only 5 a week. Have little cubes one week, then blind one week, then big cubes the next. Mix it up


----------



## emolover (Aug 25, 2011)

You cant have a blind week. I can only solve a 2x2 using guestega and I can do the corners on a 3x3 with Pochmann.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

nn blind week, there will be no week devoted to a single event, for every cube chosen per week, all the events will be available


----------



## emolover (Aug 25, 2011)

One last thing. When does this start?


----------



## Hershey (Aug 25, 2011)

To OP: ask to move this thread into forum competitions (or make a new thread), and explain all the rules of course.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

as soon as i figure out everything, chose the people who will help me with it since i am not very active.

How do i move it? dunno rules yet, well kinda,


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 25, 2011)

emolover said:


> You cant have a blind week. I can only solve a 2x2 using guestega and I can do the corners on a 3x3 with Pochmann.


 
I was just suggesting that there would be a week were the events were 3x3, 2x2 bld, 3x3 bld, 4x4 bld, and something else. That way even if you couldn't do the other events, you could still compete in the 3x3.


----------



## emolover (Aug 25, 2011)

Cubetastic said:


> as soon as i figure out everything, chose the people who will help me with it since i am not very active.
> 
> How do i move it? dunno rules yet, well kinda,


 
Send a PM to Mike Hughey(That is his username). I can help, I am a very active user and always try to help.



tozies24 said:


> I was just suggesting that there would be a week were the events were 3x3, 2x2 bld, 3x3 bld, 4x4 bld, and something else. That way even if you couldn't do the other events, you could still compete in the 3x3.


 
That would be cool. I think there should always be 3x3 each week since it is the base cube.


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 25, 2011)

> That would be cool. I think there should always be 3x3 each week since it is the base cube.



Yeah, I agree. So for the Big cube week, it would be like 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, for small cube week it could be 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 23 Relay, 234 Relay, for non cubic puzzle week, it could be 3x3, pyraminx, megaminx, sq-1, and... magic? I don't know lol. We can figure it out later.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok it is settled, Emolover is a helper(cant think of a better name atm) with the Team contests, 

There shall be no team names, only numbers, if we get a huge amount of teams we might change it to A1, A2 so on for less confusion

3x3 each week ofc, who doesnt have one?

4x4 and 2x2 may be common also, but 3x3 is a sure thing


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 25, 2011)

I can help too with teams and logistics of the league.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

perfect, Tozies24, Logic man and team man


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm in. 

I support the idea of cycling through "big cube week," "small cube week," "non-cube week," and "BLD week."


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

ic, but then what happens during non cube week, i dont have mega/pyraminx and im sure many people have that problem, since there are few non-cube puzzles well just mesh it in with big cube week and small cube week, not blind week, nobody shall be left behind for a week!


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cubetastic said:


> ic, but then what happens during non cube week, i dont have mega/pyraminx and im sure many people have that problem, since there are few non-cube puzzles well just mesh it in with big cube week and small cube week, not blind week, nobody shall be left behind for a week!



Thats why you have multiple members on your team. You have them handle the megaminx and pyraminx while you just do your 3x3 or whatever else is available.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

i understand, i knew there was a reason why you were logic man  

Teams will get points, amount of points will be split equally throughout the team, ranks will be determined by the amount of points you earn, there will be more specifics about it tomorrow when i will organize it all


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 25, 2011)

If you lt me, I would definitely love to help. I am extremely active on the forums and would love to help as much as I can. I think I can help with the teams. Like puting the teams together, figuring out which teams are balanced to be official, etc. Thx


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd love to help as well, this sounds like a fun idea


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm in. I have no suggestions.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 25, 2011)

I will help too, if you need it.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 25, 2011)

Andrew and I could be on a team, possibly with andy smith?

I understand it would be easy to cheat with a standard deviation competition, but we need an event that is fair. Here's what I came up with:
We use emolover's level thingy, but on your team of 5 (or however many people we decide on) you cant have 2 people that are in the same level. This makes it fair so every1 has some people that are good, bad, and decent. Take the average of everybody's solves and you have your team average.


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 25, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Andrew and I could be on a team, possibly with andy smith?
> 
> I understand it would be easy to cheat with a standard deviation competition, but we need an event that is fair. Here's what I came up with:
> We use emolover's level thingy, but on your team of 5 (or however many people we decide on) you cant have 2 people that are in the same level. This makes it fair so every1 has some people that are good, bad, and decent. Take the average of everybody's solves and you have your team average.



We could do the thing were we have no more than 1 person at a certain level, but there won't be more than one person doing an event I think. Unless we want that to happen.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 25, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> We could do the thing were we have no more than 1 person at a certain level, but there won't be more than one person doing an event I think. Unless we want that to happen.


 
The team would just pick their fastest person lol. And for now I think at least we should stick to 3x3 and 2x2, puzzles that 90% of cubers have.


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 25, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> The team would just pick their fastest person lol. And for now I think at least we should stick to 3x3 and 2x2, puzzles that 90% of cubers have.



Yeah that's the point... You would have your fastest cuber go up against their fastest cuber in that event.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 25, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> Yeah that's the point... You would have your fastest cuber go up against their fastest cuber in that event.


 
In my opinion that defeats the purpose of a team. Dictionary.com defines a team as "a number of persons associated in some joint action". A team works together, as a whole. The entire team should average I think.


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 25, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> In my opinion that defeats the purpose of a team. Dictionary.com defines a team as "a number of persons associated in some joint action". A team works together, as a whole. The entire team should average I think.


 
Well maybe we could do that for the 3x3, but there should still the concept of events and having people doing different events. The joint action here is trying to have lower times in the different events. I mean, it comes down to a 1v1 thing against the other team's cuber.


----------



## emolover (Aug 25, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> The team would just pick their fastest person lol. And for now I think at least we should stick to 3x3 and 2x2, puzzles that 90% of cubers have.


 
Most people who are a little serious have 2-5 pyra and mega. Those would not be much of a problem. You could also do it on a simulator.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

Interesting points, those 3 people you named would be staff or a competing team? the average of everybodys solve was my main idea, the level system seems like people aggree 

everybody start entering in the following form

Cubes you own:
Times:
Events:

when there is events like one hand and blind fold, the scoring system will change since not everyone can do that

maybe we do a limit of time that people can have, so that the competitors dont get angry/ENRAGED if they dont have the best teams, 

and also i will start creating the staff for this thing, and no one answered D:

How do i ask to get a thread moved?


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's a situation that I am thinking of. Lets say that the week is a regular week. The events are 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, and 3x3 OH.

There are 5 cubers on your team:

Cuber 1: Good at 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4, but stinks at OH and doesn't own a 5x5.
Cuber 2: Doesn't own anything but a 3x3 and is decent at OH
Cuber 3: Good at everything
Cuber 4: A casual cuber who is decent at all of the cubes
Cuber 5: Only owns a 2x2 and 3x3 and can OH decently. 

For this line-up, you have some options for who you would want doing which event. For this, you could have Cuber 1 do 4x4, Cuber 2 do 3x3, Cuber 3 do 5x5, Cuber 4 do OH, and Cuber 5 do 2x2. Obviously this would change depending on how good each person was and which team you were going up against, but this would be the set-up that I think would work well. You would want each event to be filled so that you could get the most points, even if you didn't win.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 25, 2011)

I guess I will start out with my info.

1) Cubes I own: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, square-1 (of course I won't compete in sq-1)

2)Times: 
2x2 - sub 7 usually
3x3- sub 18 mostly, always sub 20 average at least
4x4- sub 1:25 (min:sec)

3x3 OH: sub 25 mostly, never over 27 (even 25.xx average is fail for me)

3) Events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH

OH is my best event.


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cubes: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 7x7, Pyraminx

Times: 7-8, 17-20, 1:45-2:00, 3:15-4:00, 8:00-9:00, 13-20

I don't do OH and I am currently working on blindfold.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Me too.

Cubes I own: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5
Times: 
2x2: sub 6
3x3: sub 18ish
4x4: 1:15ish
5x5: 5min... Wont compete in it
OH: 35ish

And to move the thread, you need to ask a moderator. Just PM a mod with a link to this thread asking to move it to the forumrace section.


----------



## RaresB (Aug 25, 2011)

I might as well give my info
Cubes : 2x2, 3x3, OH, 4x4, Pyra
Times: sub 6 (but im learning clls only 15 left), 14-16, 25-30, 1:30-1:50, 20-30(never practice)


----------



## cubernya (Aug 25, 2011)

Cubes: 3(others broken) sq1 and magic

3x3 - around 30
Sq1 - around 2:00 w/o parity(don't know it)
Magic - around 0.8 - 1 second


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 25, 2011)

My info:

Puzzles: Every official puzzle except the magics

Averages: 
2x2 - idk, I never practice, probably around 4.5
3x3 - 14-14.5
4x4 - 1:00-1:05
5x5 - 1:30-1:40
6x6 - 3:35
7x7 - 5:30 - 5:50
OH - 30-35
Clock - idk, I have never done a real practice session, my guess would be 17-18
Megaminx - 2:10-2:40 (wide range because I never practice)
Pyraminx - 8
Square-1 - 30
3BLD - haven't done real practice in quite awhile. Have a sub-2 PB, but if I were to try right now, would probably average around 3 until I got used to it again.


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 25, 2011)

It's worth a shot I guess.
Puzzles:
2x2:5-6 second average
3x3:17-19 second average
OH:38-42
4x4:1:40ish


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 25, 2011)

2x2, 10ish
3x3, 29ish
4x4, 3minish
Pyra, 25ish
I suck. I haven't really practiced lately either.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 25, 2011)

2x2: 7-8
3x3: 17-18
4x4: 2:00 XD
OH: 40
Megaminx: 2:10
magic: haven't tried in a while, prob around 1.7-1.6
master magic: 3.5

We really need to figure out how we are going to do this. I still think that if everybody on the team averaged together their solves it would be the best, and you can't have a more than 1 cuber in the same level.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

woah lots of talk since last night

i guess ill give my info for you curious people 

3x3:i can easily get under 1 minute, no less than 45 seconds tho
4x4: 5 minutes eZ

hellp cube, you want to be a staff member?

everyone who would like to be a staff member make it in a post

who are the mods also? who do i pm


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 25, 2011)

Cubetastic said:


> woah lots of talk since last night
> 
> i guess ill give my info for you curious people
> 
> ...


 
sure  shelley, stachuk, and davidwoner are the first mods to come to mind.
And we need to keep track of everybody's info. I can take down every1s info, but we need to decide how teams will be made. Will you be able to have your 5 members (it seems we have agreed on 5) be in all levels no matter what, or does every1 have to be in a different level?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 25, 2011)

Heh, I'm in on this.

(All times in seconds)

2x2: 5-6
3x3: 18-19
4x4: 85-95
5x5: 110-130
6x6: 240+
7x7: 440+
Magic: 2.2
MMagic: 5.4
Pyra: 11
Mega: 110
Sq1: 90
Clock: 30


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 25, 2011)

I said this on an earlier post, but will say again.

Can I be part of the staff that helps with organizing the teams, confirming which teams are too unbalanced to be official, etc. Anything that involves them I will help with. I am very active on the forum, so I will be able to help a lot.


----------



## asportking (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll say what I can compete in, but give me a few weeks to improve before you actually put me on a team (You can tell from my times that I'm not exactly the best)
Cubes I own: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 7x7, Pyraminx, Magic (is magic even going to be an event?)
Times:
2x2: Sub 10-ish (Haven't really done 2x2 in a while, might have to practice a bit to get back to sub 10)
3x3: Sub 30 (Ouch)
4x4: Around 2:30
5x5: Around 3-4 minutes (Currently using an eastsheen, should be getting my shengshou in a few days)
Pyraminx: Not sure, never really timed myself
Magic: Same as pyraminx
OH: Around a minute (needless to say, I won't be competing in OH)
Definitely won't be doing any BLD solves, the best I've ever gotten is about 3 minutes on a 2x2.

By the way, I'll be willing to help on staff as well. I might not be able to put a ton of work into it (I'm really busy with other stuff right now), but I'll help out whenever I can.


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 25, 2011)

my info:
Puzzles: all official puzzles except magi and mastermagic(lost them)
2x2=sub10
3x3=18
4x4=1:35ish
5x5=2:40ish
6x6=sub5
7x7=8-10 mins(trololololol)
OH=27/28
pyraminx=sub17ish
megaminx=sub4
sq1=relearning it but used to avg around 2mins(not that i ever practiced it)



as for teams i still think a random generator and if there are huge advantages to certain teams swap some members


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2011)

My info:

2x2: 3-6
3x3: 13-16
OH: 19-23
BLD: 7-10mins
4x4: 1:10 - 1:30
5x5: 2:10 - 2:30
6x6: DNF
7x7: 9-10:00
Pyra: 8-12
Mega: 1:40-2:15
Magic: 1.5-3.5
MMagic: 2.5-3.5


----------



## Erzz (Aug 25, 2011)

I can easily improve most things other than standard 3x3, I don't practice them.

Cubes: 2-5, magic, mastermagic, pyraminx, megaminx

Times: 2x2: around 10 seconds
3x3: 20-24ish seconds
OH: around a minute
BLD: 10-15 minutes
4x4: 2 to 3 minutes (depending on parity)
5x5: 5 to 6 minutes
Megaminx: 3 to 4 minutes
Pyraminx: 10 to 20 seconds (intuitive method)
Magic: Sub 2 seconds
Master magic: Sub 7 seconds usually

I'll compete in whatever, it will give me incentive to practice


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like fun! (and yes I read the whole thread up to this point)

3x3: 18-20s
Sq-1: 40-50s

Those are the only two things I practice and I'm not good at either of them. Maybe I'll be sitting this idea out.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok here is the staff

Me - Head Honcho
Emolover - Second hand
Tozies24 - logistics and team supervisor
HelpCube - Third hand
collinbxyz - Team Supervisor

Will update as i continue to find it


----------



## Deluchie (Aug 25, 2011)

My info: 

2x2: About 7 seconds
3x3: 20-22ish seconds
4x4: 1:40
Pyra: 10-13 seconds
Mega: 5:30 minutes (I never practice, I could easily get it down to 4 if I did.)
OH: About 65 seconds (My hands start to hurt after an average of 12. ) 
Magic: Its broken right now but I'll restring it today, I average about 1.5-1.6ish?


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

Week 1
Events: 3x3 OH, Blindfold and speed ofc
4x4 Speed, Blindfold
5x5 Speed
Pyraminx Speed

Scoring system: For every event all teams shall have 5 members, All the members willing to compete in a competition shall compete if they wish, If a member from your team wins first place in that event your team shall receive 5 points, if a member comes in second 3 points and if a member comes in third 1 point. When two members of each team are in the top 3, the score counted shall be the score of their event plus 1. When three people are in the top 3 of a single event in a team, the first place score counts as 5, and the others count as 1 each, The maximum amount of points for a team in a single event is 7.

When a team has amassed enough points, they will have access to perks.
Perk 1: 1 second off average of team Cost- 3 points
Perk 2: Your team member with the worst time will be able to replace one of his times with one solve he does afterwards once the perk has been bought Cost- 5 points
Perk 3: Add 3 seconds to the team that is infront of yours average(Cannot be used if you are in first place) Cost- 6 points

Teams shall change weekly, To use a Perk you must make a post in the form as follows:

Team: Your teams #
Perk: The perk you wish to use
Points: The amount of points your team has
Points Left: The amount of points your team will have after being granted the perk.


Teams shall be chose by one of the staff members maybe multiple Staff members will come together and chose the teams randomly.

If a team seems unfair, Please send a private message to me or one of the staff members stating you complaint, the team number and why you think it is unfair.

You may not use more than one perk per WEEK not event. 

I will Update this post if necessary, let me know if you have any concerns with the regulations,


----------



## TheChriskage (Aug 25, 2011)

This seems awesome!
Cubes you own: All official cubes, except magics
Times:
2x2: sub 6.5
3x3: 18-21
4x4: sub 2
5x5: 3:30
6x6: 8:00
7x7: 15:00
OH: 1:00
Pyra: 8-15
Mega: 3:30

Events: I won't compete in BLD (maybe 2x2BLD, if needed on the team), OH, 6x6 or 7x7.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 25, 2011)

sounds fun 

Le info:

2x2 - 5-7 (i hate 2x2)
3x3 - 15-17
3x3OH - 1:00-1:30 (bad but getting better)
4x4 - 1:20-1:40
5x5 - 2:55-3:10
6x6 - about 6 minutes i don't do alot of solves
pyra 15-20 (started doing this a week or so ago)


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cubetastic said:


> Week 1...



I'll work on the teams in the next couple hours. 

EDIT: here are the teams, if you don't like, I am sorry, this was done completely random. Also, there were 25 people who have signed up so far. If 5 more people sign up, we can have a sixth team. 

Team 1: Deluchie, blakedacuber, Heshey, Helpcube, collinbxyz
Team 2: Emolover, Tozies24, Cubestastic, kprox1994, asportking
Team 3: ZamHalen, uberCuber, AustinReed, TheCubeMaster5000, Erzz
Team 4: cuberkid10, pwnAge, theZcuber, MaeLSTRom, anoineccatin
Team 5 : TheChriskage, crissyD, BC1997, Musli4brekkies, Cubersmith

These teams can change too. Also, how should we do the results? just post your results for the week? or message a team member and they include all the times in their post. 

AND.... you should include scrambles for the week


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

ok, confirm teams and work with collinbxyz if you can please


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm in it sounds good.

Info
2x2: 7.3ish
3x3: 16-21 depends on the day
4x4: It broke
5x5: 4:15-5:00
Sq-1: 33-38
3x3OH: 55ish
Megaminx: 3:00-3:50
Pyraminx: 10-15
3x3 BLD: 7mins


----------



## Muesli (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't mind entering. If there are still places, that is.

2x2 - 6-7 seconds or there abouts.
3x3 - 18 seconds on average
4x4 - 1:30 to 2:00, depending on what cube I use and how crap I'm feeling at the time
5x5 - 3 minutes exactly, most of the time
6x6 - Don't talk to me about 6x6...
7x7 - 9-11 minutes.
OH - anything from 45 seconds to a minute.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 25, 2011)

*Week/Round 1 Scrambles*

3x3 Speedsolve:
1. D' L' F' D2 B2 D' U2 R D' B R2 F' L2 R2 D' B R' D B U L' D' F2 L2 B' U2 L' U' B D2
2. B2 R' F D' B' L2 R2 F' L' D R2 F2 R F D L' D2 B2 D' B2 L' D' U' B U2 R2 F' R D' F
3. U' B2 F2 L' R U L2 B L' B D2 U F' L R B R' D' L' B R F' U B D' F' D' F L' U
4. F2 U2 B L' B' L R F2 L D2 U' R U' R' D' U' R' F2 R U2 B F U L' D2 U2 L D' F' U
5. D R2 F' R U' R2 U' R2 D' U' L' B' F2 U' L R2 B F D2 U' B' U B R2 D U' R D U2 B2

3x3 OH:
1. F2 L' D U' B D F2 R' U2 R2 B2 D U L' B2 D U' B' F' R B U B F U' R' D L B' L2
2. L R2 B F2 L' R2 B2 R2 B' F L B2 D U' L2 D' R D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' R' D' U L' F'
3. L2 D' L2 F' D U' F U2 F' L B' D L2 F' L R' B R2 U B R' D2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 F' L' F'
4. B D' U2 B D2 F D2 L2 B2 U F2 L' F2 D' R F2 D U' B R B2 L' D2 U R D2 B' F2 U F'
5. B2 U' F L2 R' U F' R D2 F2 U' R F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B L2 B L R' B' F2 D' B D2 L F' U2

3x3 BLD:
1. R' D' U2 L F2 D2 U L D' R2 D' L2 R' U L' F' L B' U2 R' B2 F L R2 B R' B' D U' F
2. L2 F L' B L U' F2 D' U' F U2 B2 F' D2 R U2 L D2 F2 R' D2 U F2 U' R' B D U' R2 B
3. L' R D2 L2 D' F R F D2 U F2 U' R' F' L2 B2 F L2 U' B' F D2 R D2 L2 B R' B U R'

4x4 Speedsolve: 
1. D' d2 F' u r F2 L2 u b' f2 L' r2 D d L D' L2 r2 f' l R' B' b2 u' l R D f2 l r b2 U r2 R U l f2 D B' F
2. u2 R d' u B l' d2 B2 l F' d' U' b' F2 d' R B' F2 l' u' U' l2 f2 d2 R d2 u' b D' r2 R B b2 l2 U2 B2 b f D' r2
3. u' f2 D2 F D' d l R f' U' l2 R F2 D2 d' f L d2 r B d2 f' R B d r' D2 F' L2 d2 f d' u' B' r2 B l r B2 f2
4. l f' R2 b r R2 U' L' l2 b r2 R' u b2 D' d b' u l R U2 B' b L b2 f2 D' r' f' d b2 D2 u b' R2 f2 l B2 b L
5. U' f' R' U' B d L2 u' L2 l' r' D b' F' L d u2 F d l B' L' d u L2 B2 D U2 l' R2 u U' F' L r B2 l U L' u2

4x4 BLD: 
1. D' r2 F d' l R' U l2 U2 R2 d u r b2 R d' L2 d2 U' r R B l F r R' B2 D d b2 F' R f' D' L' B2 b L b2 u'
2. l r' B' l2 B L2 l u2 U L' R2 f' u L2 u2 B' f' l d2 r' u U' L2 l' d2 u r' d2 u' f' D U2 f2 d' f L f2 d u b'
3. F l' R u' B' F2 l F' d' F2 R2 d' u' B d2 b' L b r2 U2 B2 l B' b' l2 B2 L2 l d2 r' d2 L u2 B' l R2 u2 l' R' d2

5x5 Speedsolve:
1. r R' U' B2 b2 d2 f2 d B2 b' F d l2 U2 b L r' D2 l' r d u' B2 L2 B U B2 r2 R D2 d2 f u2 f2 d' U2 b2 f u2 U2
2. B2 d' u' L' D F D l B D' U l r2 F' R b' l2 b2 F' D2 d u2 U' R2 d f' U2 f r2 d' b' U f2 D' u r u' b2 d u
3. l b D' F D' r' R' D' U2 b' F' U2 F2 r' f u2 L u' B' R' F L2 D' f2 l2 r D' u' U' l r' d' r b2 F' R' D2 d2 R' d2
4. B' l2 f' L u' U f F2 D U2 B' L' u L' r2 D l' B' R U2 F2 R2 u L' l2 D b2 d r2 U' B u2 U2 b2 U' l F2 l b' r'
5. F2 L' u' F' U2 b' D2 F' u B' l' U2 B' l' D2 b F U' f2 r2 d2 u' B2 f2 r f2 u' b2 f2 D' r' U' L' l r2 b' f D b2 L2

Pyraminx:
1. L U' R B U' R' B U l r b' u
2. U L R U' B R U' l b' u
3. L U' R' B' L U' B U' L l r b
4. U L' R U L' B' L' l' r b'
5. U B' L B U B' R' L l' r b' u

Good Luck!

Go team 1! 

I'll put my solves here too.
3x3: 19.75, (16.66), 18.15, 19.34, (21.51) = 19.08 FAIL
OH: 43.51, 43.15, (44.60), 44.26, (21.75 PLL skip ) = 43.64
4x4: 2:05.72, 2:03.56, (2:12.22), 2:07.48, (1:49.05) = 2:05.59


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 25, 2011)

@Cubetastic, can you explain the rules for the scoring system again? There are going to be 25 people doing 3x3.. The team that gets 1st gets 5 points? or is it the best cuber get 5 points for his team? or how does this work.

Also, we shouldn't have this many events for a week because it is a lot of stuff to keep track of.


----------



## asportking (Aug 25, 2011)

So what do you do, just post your times when you've done them?


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 25, 2011)

asportking said:


> So what do you do, just post your times when you've done them?


 
sure! just make sure you say what team u are in aswell.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

wait what are the teams, lol helpcube you got a random scrambler or something? or do i go to my trusty hat and paper with names LOL

Edit: @Tozies24

Player gets 5 points for his team to be used for a time during the week, winner of the whole thing at the end gets their team at the top


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cubetastic said:


> wait what are the teams, lol helpcube you got a random scrambler or something? or do i go to my trusty hat and paper with names LOL



teams are in my post at the top of page 10

there were 24 people who have signed up so far. so I took the first 20 and made 4 teams. If 1 more people sign up, we can have a fifth team. 

Team 1: Deluchie, blakedacuber, Heshey, Helpcube, collinbxyz
Team 2: Emolover, Tozies24, Cubestastic, kprox1994, asportking
Team 3: ZamHalen, uberCuber, AustinReed, TheCubeMaster5000, Erzz
Team 4: cuberkid10, pwnAge, theZcuber, MaeLSTRom, anoineccatin
Team 5 (for now): TheChriskage, crissyD, BC1997, Musli4brekkies


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 25, 2011)

Cubetastic said:


> wait what are the teams, lol helpcube you got a random scrambler or something? or do i go to my trusty hat and paper with names LOL
> 
> Edit: @Tozies24
> 
> Player gets 5 points for his team to be used for a time during the week, winner of the whole thing at the end gets their team at the top


 
Tozies24 made these teams:
Team 1: Deluchie, blakedacuber, Heshey, Helpcube, collinbxyz
Team 2: Emolover, Tozies24, Cubestastic, kprox1994, asportking
Team 3: ZamHalen, uberCuber, AustinReed, TheCubeMaster5000, Erzz
Team 4: cuberkid10, pwnAge, theZcuber, MaeLSTRom, anoineccatin
Team 5 (for now): TheChriskage, crissyD, BC1997, Musli4brekkies

And I used the WCA scrambler.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

ok, i didnt see that post, good start, i asked stachuk to move the thread but he doesnt seem to be on, All of my team consult in this thread 

Thanks to all the staff for helping!

what do you guys think of my perks system i thought it would be a cool twist

Also, My Team send me you times with the name of the event and your averages, ill post them unless someone else wants to


----------



## Hershey (Aug 25, 2011)

*Yay.*

Team 1

3x3: 15.68, 13.46, 17.58, 15.50, 16.54= 15.91 average 

3x3 OH: 21.43, 22.68, 23.92, 25.33, 24.67= 23.76

4x4: 1:23.58, 1:34.44, 1:22.95, 1:13.31, 1:20.91= 1:22.48


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 25, 2011)

Can I be in a team? 

My info:

2x2 - sub 8
3x3 - 21
4x4 - 1:35
OH 48-50
Magic - 1.80
Pyra - 13


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 25, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Can I be in a team?



Team 5 : TheChriskage, crissyD, BC1997, Musli4brekkies, Cubersmith 

There you are


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 25, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> Team 5 : TheChriskage, crissyD, BC1997, Musli4brekkies, Cubersmith
> 
> There you are



Thanks, so how does it work?


----------



## Hershey (Aug 25, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Thanks, so how does it work?


 
Just solve and post your times (and what team you are on).


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 25, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Just solve and post your times (and what team you are on).


 
Is there scrambles that everyone follows?


----------



## asportking (Aug 25, 2011)

Is it the average of everyone's solves, or just the best solve that counts?


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 25, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Is there scrambles that everyone follows?



Yes on page 10 I believe



asportking said:


> Is it the average of everyone's solves, or just the best solve that counts?



I have no idea


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 25, 2011)

is there gonna be a winner?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2011)

*Team 4:*

3x3: 15.72, 14.97, 14.24, (13.79), (16.32) = *14.98*

OH: 22.26, (16.69), 17.99, (26.33), 19.39 = *19.88*


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 25, 2011)

*Team 5*

3x3 speedsolve

Average: 16.59 
Individual Times: 16.19, (17.60), (15.65), 16.83, 16.75


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 25, 2011)

What no 2x2?


----------



## Hershey (Aug 25, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> What no 2x2?


 
In the next round I think.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 25, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> 3x3 Speedsolve:
> 3x3 OH:
> 3x3 BLD:
> 4x4 speedsolve:
> ...


 
This seems like a rather arbitrary choice of events. Do we have some kind of schedule/system?


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 25, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> This seems like a rather arbitrary choice of events. Do we have some kind of schedule/system?


 
Not yet, next week we should.

Also it seems like I'll be the person to do scrambles and tozies24 will be the one making teams, and who will collect the data of the teams? I can do it, but if somebody else would like to go ahead.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry about this. I'm actually to busy to participate. I literally just spent 3 hours just fixing an minor error on my website, plus I have other priorities.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> Yes on page 10 I believe
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea



It is the average

Edit: Yes the first week is a little different from the rest since i literraly only took an hour to prepare all of this, gonna see how much activity it gets, what people think of the perks and everything, i think its a cool idea

doesnt seem like ive done much for this ompetition atm, nn ppl thinking im lazy 

I can collect the data if you want 

thanks for everyones help, my times will be up today, will be doing 3x3 and 4x4 speed and 2x2 even tho imma get 30 seconds


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 25, 2011)

Cubetastic said:


> It is the average
> 
> Edit: Yes the first week is a little different from the rest since i literraly only took an hour to prepare all of this, gonna see how much activity it gets, what people think of the perks and everything, i think its a cool idea
> 
> ...


 
now that i think about it, average from the best person in the team at the event would be best simply because not every1 on the team does every event. Average of the team might work for 3x3, but average of one person would work best for that reason.


----------



## asportking (Aug 25, 2011)

Cubetastic said:


> It is the average
> 
> Edit: Yes the first week is a little different from the rest since i literraly only took an hour to prepare all of this, gonna see how much activity it gets, what people think of the perks and everything, i think its a cool idea
> 
> ...


Ok, if it's average of the team, like I said, I might need a few weeks to improve; I'd rather not let my horribly mediocre times drag my team down.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, good idea

do you like the idea of perks?

Edit: @asportking

lol my times are no less that 40 seconds, htis is meant to improve not winning, dont worry, if your team hates you the teams change next week hahaha


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 26, 2011)

Cubetastic said:


> Yes, good idea
> 
> do you like the idea of perks?
> 
> ...


 
The perks could get confusing in my opinion. Maybe if we get this to run smoothly, have them in future weeks. not yet.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 26, 2011)

Team 2

*3x3*
5: 00:49.00 
4: 00:53.28 
3: 00:58.48 
2: 00:46.22 
1: 00:50.52 

3 of 5: 00:50.93

*4x4*

5: 03:58.15  LOLWUT? first under 4 min time for a 4x4 solve for me
4: 05:54.52 
3: 05:53.30 
2: 05:28.80 
1: 05:28.98 

3 of 5: 05:37.03 



okey, perks are not in effect this week,

and once the staffs times are done, well start working on next week


----------



## Dan456 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry for relatively late post.
3x3: Sub 25
2x2: Sub 10
4x4: Sub 3:00
5x5: Sub 5:00
Things I own but am not motivated to solve as of yet: Megaminx, Square 1, Magic
Might be able to be motivated to learn BLD.
Once I am assigned a team, I would be glad to "specialize" in an event (as in practice that event a lot).


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 26, 2011)

k dan, well pair you up with another team, since you might be the last contestant for this week perhaps, there will be a 6 person team


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 26, 2011)

TEAM 3 (i think...)

3x3: 20.14, 18.17, 19.60, 19.95, 19.22 = *19.59*

...yup that's it. (I think square-1 is dying out. Either that or it was never popular)


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 26, 2011)

Team 2
*3x3:* (21.47), 19.64, 17.43, (16.61), 19.14 ==>> 18.74
*4x4:* 1:56.13, 1:55.24, (1:43.40), (2:15.22), 1:57.66 ==>> 1:56.34
*5x5:* (3:51.92), 3:49.79, 3:47.23, (3:39.37), 3:50.92 ==>> 3:49.31
*3x3 BLD:* 6:49.24, DNF, DNF ==>> 6:49.24
*Pyraminx:* 20.67, 15.49, 14.24, (12.98), (20.95) ==>> 16.80

I need a new 5x5. Rubiks Brand is horrible.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 26, 2011)

Go Team 2 Go!!!!!

Tozies: Great jobs with the teams !

HelpCube: Amazing scrambles even tho i had to learn 4x4 notation to follow it rofl

everyone in the contest: HAVE FUN!

looks like im one of the people who has the least puzzles, i might get a 5x5


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 26, 2011)

Dan456 said:


> Sorry for relatively late post.



Team 4, theZcuber isn't going to be able to participate


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll do my solves tomorrow. For now, here are my current averages. Team 4 ftw.

2x2: 3.5
3x3: sub 14
4x4: Around sub 1


----------



## mmitchev (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it too late to join?
2x2 : 15
3x3: 35
4x4: 3:30
Pyra : 14

I'm a little confused, do teams change often? Do you have to constantly re-enter if you get better/learn new puzzles?


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 26, 2011)

mmitchev said:


> Is it too late to join?
> I'm a little confused, do teams change often? Do you have to constantly re-enter if you get better/learn new puzzles?


 
You can still join I suppose. You can be on team 2. You don't have to constantly re-enter. Once you are in, then you will stay in the team selection process or whatever  Just do whatever puzzles you want each week for the events that are offered.


----------



## emolover (Aug 26, 2011)

For a few weeks I wont be on the forums much. I will be on on Fridays and weekends often though.

BTW my times are.

2x2: 3.9-4.1
3x3: 16ish
4x4: 65-70
5x5: 2:05-2:15
6x6: 4ish
7x7: 6:50
Pyra: 6
Square-1: 40-50
Mega: 1:55
Clock: 16ish
OH: 35-40
2BLD: 20-40

Team 2. I will post my times tomorrow.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 26, 2011)

Team 3 gogogogogo (Hai Justin)
3x3: 12.70, 13.51, 13.94, 12.19, 14.45 = *13.38*
3x3 OH: 39.48, 40.93, 40.13, 36.32, 26.32 = *38.64*
3BLD: 1:56.38, DNF(2:20.82), DNF(2:30.37) = *1:56.38* (WOOOOOOOOOO)
4x4: 1:32.83, 1:08.53, 1:01.84, 1:16.71, 1:59.38 = *1:19.36* (Herp :3)
5x5: 2:37.27, 2:24.34, 2:17.84, 2:27.90, 2:27.33 = *2:26.52*
Pyraminx: 10.26, 5.92, 10.52, 4.97, 8.62 =* 8.27 *(LOL consistency)


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 26, 2011)

TEAM 3 (Hai Austin)

3x3: 15.01, 14.87, 14.60, 12.00, 15.73 = *14.83* Meh.
OH: 34.70, 27.90, 28.57, 37.11, 31.76 = *31.68* Decent for me.
3BLD: 1:30.70, DNF[2:09.86], DNF[2:22.71] = *1:30.70* Wtf? That 1:30 is a PB by 22 seconds, and I haven't done BLD practice recently. :confused: 
4x4: 1:27.73, 1:06.97, 1:09.66, 1:08.05, 53.61 = *1:08.23* Terrible.
5x5: 1:52.23, 1:37.86, 1:39.62, 1:41.14, 1:48.70 = *1:43.15* Ugh. I'm embarrassed to even post this.
Pyraminx: 7.48, 6.39, 7.40, 6.81, 6.93 = *7.05* Good.

That's it cuz I can't 4BLD.


----------



## TheChriskage (Aug 26, 2011)

This is not teamy enogh.. We're just doing solves - the only teamy is the point system.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 26, 2011)

everything will be changed next week, this was just to see the reponse of the ppl and how many people would enter and stuff


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 26, 2011)

TheChriskage said:


> This is not teamy enogh.. We're just doing solves - the only teamy is the point system.


 
i was thinking that too. maybe only one team member per event which means you'll have to decide together who is best for which event


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 26, 2011)

well everyones solves will be averaged with their team, all the ones that can participate for each event


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 26, 2011)

Team 5

3x3 speed: 19.98, (16.67), 20.00, 18.64, (21.98)= 19.54
3x3 OH: 44.95, (43.11), (59.32), 57.03, 46.04= 49.34
5x5 speed:
3x3 BLD:
Pyraminx: (11.18), (16.67), 11.18, 15.42, 15.96= 14.19


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 26, 2011)

Team 5

3x3 Speed: 28.09, 20.87, 26.47, 22.38, 19.57 = *23.48* 
3x3 OH: 47.36, 41.07, 1:00.14, 50.19, 43.29 = *46.95* 
4x4 Speed: Maybe later.
Pyra: Maybe later.

Oh god, I need to practice more.

EDIT: Yey Its my 300th post.


----------



## Erzz (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm so confused. Guess I'll just do solves and see what happens.

Team 3

3x3 Av5: 24.40
<26.31> (G perm), 24.59(G perm), <21.13>, 23.57(G perm), 25.03(G perm)

3x3 OH Av5: 1:12.82 (lol)
<1:03.38>, 1:16.52, 1:13.41, <1:19.70>, 1:08.53

Pyraminx Av5: 17.14
<25.74>, 15.52, 20.79, <10.58>, 15.12


----------



## JasonK (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll join in for the next round if that's okay

2x2: 5-6
3x3: 17-19
4x4: 1:20-1:40
Pyra: 5-6
Sq1: 25-50 (lolconsistency)
OH: 30-40
3BLD: 2:00-4:00


----------



## RaresB (Aug 28, 2011)

Have to retract myself can't have this commitment sorry.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 28, 2011)

this is just the beta format of this competition so there will be no points scored or averages counted, once i get it finallized for next week it shall begin formally. I want it to be more t eamy tho, so if anyone has ideas lmk


----------



## David1994 (Aug 28, 2011)

How can I join?? I average around 19-21...


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 28, 2011)

can i join even though my averages fail (19-24)


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 28, 2011)

anyone can join, but this week is only testing, next week will be better once i figure out how tomake it more of ateam event


----------



## jrb (Aug 28, 2011)

3x3:19-24
2x2:6-9
Pyra:10-14


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 28, 2011)

If I participate in OH and I suck, would it help or hurt my team more to not bother with it?
Will edit times in here later.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry that I have done absolutely no help! I've hardly been on the computer for the last 2-3 days. And school is starting tomorrow, so I'm even busier! So I am not dead and will help with the teams with (I think) HelpCube. I will update this post as I do my solves, but I have to leave to go school shopping (of course...) right now. So again, sorry. But I am not dead!


----------



## ianography (Aug 28, 2011)

Is there still time to be a part of this? If so, awesome.

Cubes: Around 40 (I only practice 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, and OH)
3x3: 15-15.5 (with the occasional sub-15 average)
4x4: Pretty much sub-1
5x5: 2:30 I'm guessing
OH: Hovering around sub-30
Events: 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, OH

By the way, the times in every event I do are always inconsistent, but the average always ends up being relatively the same. I know, kinda weird.

I've also read through this entire thread.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 29, 2011)

Cubetastic said:


> I want it to be more t eamy tho, so if anyone has ideas lmk


 
I still like the idea of each team assigning one person to each event.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 29, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I still like the idea of each team assigning one person to each event.


 
This. Seriously, do it now.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 2, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I still like the idea of each team assigning one person to each event.


 
yeah, brilliant. me too.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 2, 2011)

SOrry guys, but I'm going to have to drop out of this, I just dont have the time


----------



## Nostra (Sep 2, 2011)

I pretty sure I'll find this funny.

So, my times :
33 : 10-12
33 OH : 19-21
44 : ~1
22 : 5
Magic : 1.2

And I really like the idea of one member of each team by event. This will make us work as a team, to define what is the best strategy.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Sep 2, 2011)

I have like 10 lessons per week, so I have too much time for cubing. My times:
2x2- ~3.99
3x3- 13.9-15.2
OH- 27
BLD- ~3:20
4x4- ~1:20
5x5- ~2:30
6x6- ~5:30
7x7- ~9:00


----------



## kprox1994 (Sep 2, 2011)

3x3:34.75, 32.72, 32.88, 29.81, 26.27=31.80


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Here's a situation that I am thinking of. Lets say that the week is a regular week. The events are 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, and 3x3 OH.
> 
> There are 5 cubers on your team:
> 
> ...



I suggested this would be the situation for a team with one person being assigned to an event, but no one said anything about it.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 2, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> I suggested this would be the situation for a team with one person being assigned to an event, but no one said anything about it.


 
That would be brilliant. Please do it.


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Jul 11, 2015)

Teams


----------



## TheSixthSide (Aug 16, 2015)

Anyone still interested in this? I have some ideas, and could organise things if there is still interest.


----------

